

AI takes on humans to create video game - DamianLettie
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22129504.300

======
Strilanc
A much better example of an automatically designed game, in my opinion, is
Yavalath. It's a board game, which is a simpler problem space, but on the
other hand it's actually been published and sold.

I remember reading an article discussing how it was made, but all I can find
now is [http://boardgamegeek.com/blogpost/2814/yavalath-on-
evolution...](http://boardgamegeek.com/blogpost/2814/yavalath-on-evolutionary-
game-design)

> Ludi produced 1,389 new games over a four week run, of which it deemed 19 to
> be playable and of varying degrees of interest. It ranked Yavalath as the
> fourth best evolved game, while a group of human player testers found
> Yavalath to be the second most interesting of the evolved games.

------
oakwhiz
The game's actual page is here [http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-28/comment-page-2/...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-28/comment-page-2/?action=preview&uid=29184) and if you have the Unity
browser plugin installed you can play it here:
[http://www.gamesbyangelina.org/ludumdare/sect/To%20That%20Se...](http://www.gamesbyangelina.org/ludumdare/sect/To%20That%20Sect.html)

The game isn't that unique or challenging. You're in a maze with giant 3d
models in reference poses strewn about. You can only walk around and jump. You
can collect the untextured white cruise ships that move around slowly. The
enemies are some untextured white statues that seem to tumble around aimlessly
and slowly. They do not pose any challenge or threat. Then you find the exit
which is just a yellow cylinder.

I don't really find the game exceptional or noteworthy as it stands right now.
I also don't see any relation between the game and the thematic prompt given
by the contest ("You Only Get One".)

------
xerophtye
This sounds really interesting but how will this be different than a "mix-and-
match" ?? I am guessing Angelina does something like a Genetic Algorithm and
tries to piece different things together to form a game... But as it stands,
is this just a random game generator? Or is there a feedback loop in there
somewhere that helps Angelina makes better games in the future?

Btw, I am not, in any way, saying that this isn't extremely cool. It's EPIC. I
can't believe someone actually went through with this and made a game
generating program! Kudos!

